
Signs You’re Living a Good Life - athzy
https://medium.com/live-your-life-network/6-signs-youre-living-a-good-life-4aa19a602af
======
esquire_900
"2\. A job that pays

Your colleagues might be the worst humans to work with but at least you have a
monthly income. If you hate your job, either suck it up and be grateful you
have a job or find a better workplace."

Doesn't this entirely contradict the title? The underlying point is that you
have access to resources that you want. Limiting expenses up to the point
where you don't want more then you have gives you the same outcome, minus all
the job negativities.

